# Yellowstone in Winter - what to take?



## Vern (Oct 12, 2014)

My wife and I have booked a visit to Yellowstone Feb 21-28 next year with an alumni group (15 people max) and I'm starting to think of what to take. This will be my first visit to Yellowstone, but if it lives up to expectations, I will plan to return. While this is not a tour just for photographers, they do mention it often as a reason to go in the brochure, so I'm hoping for a good deal of time for my hobby. I'm the type of person who would rather bring more than the minimum instead of leaving a lens at home and then wishing I had it with me. Here's my current plan of what to take: 1Dx and 5DMKIII, 24-70 2.8II, 70-200 2.8II, 300 2.8II, 600 4.0II, 1.4 and 2.0 TC III's, 600 flash, gitzo tripod with full gimbal and various clamps for panos, extra batteries/chargers and my Mac to work-up some photos during the trip. I'm equally interested in wildlife and landscape photography.

Things I'm debating whether to take or not: 24TS II, monopod w head, 16-35 2.8II.

While the IQ of the 24-70 is about as good as the 24TS, I wonder if I'll need the movements. It is currently on the 'do not take' list b/c I think most landscapes will be fine w/o TS and I'm a little concerned about condensation on this lens. I will take plenty of plastic bags for everything to warm up in after being out, but this lens has a lot of open joints/moving bits. 

The monopod would be faster to get on/off the snowcats and set-up, but I know I'll need the tripod for evening work and can't see taking both. The RRS gimbal can cover all the movements of a ball head and will be great for (hopefully) tracking moving game, so I'm not taking a ball head.

The 16-35 is staying home b/c I plan to take panos to get more angle of view in landscapes - though this is slower to execute than a wider lens. Maybe the 11-24 will be out before we go and have IQ in the same league as the other lenses I'm taking . I'd like to try some astrophotography as I imagine the 'seeing' will be good.

I'd welcome thoughts from anyone who has been on a similar cold weather photo trip. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2014)

Dont forget to take 2 extra Sherpas along to carry all that gear.


----------



## Niterider (Oct 12, 2014)

Id take the 24mm TS-E and the 5d mk 3. Im also scratchin my head at the fact that you compared the T-SE to the 24-70. The TS-E has practically zero distortion. A necessity for landscape photography. Anyhow your gonna be a burden to all 15 people on that trip if you bring all that stuff. I visit yosemite multiple times a year and 95% of the photographers I see never leave the valley floor. They all bring so much stuff that you would have to be the hulk to hike with any of that gear. 

Just my $0.02, if you want to photograph that which hasn't been photographed a million times before, you gotta leave the big lenses at home.


----------



## Dantana (Oct 12, 2014)

Disclaimer, haven't done Yellowstone, but I'm basing this on a Yosemite trip last year.

If it was me and I was hiking a lot, I'd take your 3 zooms and the TC's to use with the 70-200, your tripod (but with a ball head), and a good remote.

I'd only consider taking the big lenses and the gimball head if there is going to be somewhere secure to stow them when you decide you don't want to lug them around the whole time. And for me, I'd leave the TS. It's not something I'd want to deal with in the field, but I'm not a TS user so I can't really speak to that. I don't think I'd want to lug around the second body, to be honest, but that's a personal choice.

This is just based on the way I shoot, so it may not apply to anyone else. I'd much rather be more mobile than being weighed down with a ton of gear, especially since you will have to deal with winter gear on top of everything else.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 12, 2014)

If the snowcats that you are using have a heated cabin, beware of humidity! People go outside, snap a picture, track snow back inside, and it becomes humidity.... as well you have breath and perspiration... it could be very humid inside.... might be time to invest in a pelican case....


----------



## M_S (Oct 12, 2014)

5DMKIII, 24-70 2.8II, 70-200 2.8II, 300 2.8II, thats what I would take, if I had all the 300 3.8II

I had the 24-70 2.8II, 70-200 2.8II with the 5D with me.
Hiking with that ...
* plus the tripod 
* plus some gear 
* plus lots of water 
is a pain, at least for me. So I mostly stick with the 24-70 2.8II solely or that one and the 70-200 2.8 II without the tripod. Or leave the 70-200 and take the tripod instead. If you drive by car to the sightseeing points then hey take all with you.


----------



## TMSCanon (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, that's a long gear list! 

*Facetiously*: Try to squeeze some fun into your trip while lugging all that gear and swapping lenses. 

*Seriously*: Yellowstone is breathtaking!! Especially since it's your first visit, enjoy it with both eyes and not solely through the viewfinder! It also has the potential to be freezing in the winter, especially if the weather is bad and snowing. We had a blast creating fun memories, and got some crazy "sideways blowing snow" photos, but only the hard core will be out capturing snow-covered bison with a 600mm + 2TC. (And maybe that's you.) I'm not hard core; I scurried back into my car after snapping this herd. Conversely, if it's mild outside, then yes, everything is easier.

*To answer your question* - 5D3, 24-70mm & 300mm & 1.4 TC. 

Forget about missing the shot. There will be 85 other gear junkies out there blocking traffic with their 1200mm lenses while waiting for momma bear to peek out of the trees.

Go enjoy the great outdoors with all your senses at one of America's amazing national parks! Leave the extra gear at home and take it on your next trip.


----------



## Vern (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I have taken all of this gear except the 600 and extra body on multi-day 20 mile backpacking trips while also carrying a tent, sleeping bag and food, so I'm content with the load. This trip will not routinely involve long hikes and I will definitely leave the 600 behind if we are walking far (have a lock etc to chain it down). Good point about the low distortion of the 24TS - I think this is critical for architecture, maybe less so for natural landscapes, but I think I will take it along. One of the subjects of the trip is the wolves of Yellowstone and other wildlife that congregate around the hot springs, so I am imagining needing the longest lens possible and I can't see leaving the 600 home as I may want it plus the 1.4 as an option (why pay $12K for a lens for wildlife and not try to juxtapose the two? ). I don't know what to expect in terms of crowds in February (anyone else?), but there are only 15 in our party, so hopefully there will be room for all. Cheers.


----------



## Steve (Oct 13, 2014)

Haha yeah do not bring that much stuff. You'll never use it all and it will be a huge burden. If you think that you'll be able to sneak off by yourself to do early morning landscape or wildlife on one of those days then maybe bring the 300 + tc and the 24TS, otherwise just bring the 24-70 and a superlight tripod, take pictures of your friends, go hiking and enjoy the trip. You're going to be with 15(!) other people, you're never going to be able to do any serious photography. Use it like a scouting mission and take note of places you'd like to come back to with the gear train. Do bring binoculars.


----------



## D. (Oct 13, 2014)

What Jackson_Bill said + warm jacket


----------



## timmy_650 (Oct 13, 2014)

I can't comment too much on the gear but I do know it can be really cold there. I don't know what your cold weather experience is. But i would suggest you bring a lot of layers. It can get into the -20 during that time. It is usually better but February and march are the snowy months.


----------



## slclick (Oct 13, 2014)

timmy_650 said:


> I can't comment too much on the gear but I do know it can be really cold there. I don't know what your cold weather experience is. But i would suggest you bring a lot of layers. It can get into the -20 during that time. It is usually better but February and march are the snowy months.



Yeah I'm from Northern Utah and I always think I'm ready for the weather up there. Damn it gets bitter.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > If the snowcats that you are using have a heated cabin, beware of humidity! People go outside, snap a picture, track snow back inside, and it becomes humidity.... as well you have breath and perspiration... it could be very humid inside.... might be time to invest in a pelican case....
> ...


i would also add that the floors of snow cats are not warm and that when standing around, and with a load of 15people there will be lots of waiting, feet are the first thing to get cold. You may want to look at some WARM footwear....


----------



## match.head (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm going up there, too. Feb 25 - Mar 1. I'm just going to bring all my stuff: 6D, 60D, 100-400, 24-105, 11-16, 50 1.4, 24TSE, 430ex, and tripod. I can fit all of it in my Lowpro backpack. I plan on doing lots of snowshoeing around Old Faithful and two different snowcoach tours. One is specifically for photography one other is more aligned towards snowshoeing. I plan on packing a different load-out for each day depending on the activity/shooting subject to keep the weight down.
I've been to Yellowstone in the winter when I was I kid, and many many times during the warmer months. You'll definitely want your 600. You may not get to use it as much as you like, and it may be a pain in the butt to haul around, but you'll want to die if you miss some wolves hunting bison in Lamar Valley, a coyote diving into the snow after rodent, or a buffalo half covered in icicles and half steaming with heat. If you share your viewfinder a little, maybe people in your tour group won't mind so such when they have to cram next to you and your bulky lens/tripod.
Bring 2 bodies... condensation kills. Keep your lenses and equipment warm.
When I last visited in the winter maybe '94- the park seemed empty. That was when anybody with a loud, reeking 2-stroke snowmobile could enter the park. Now that snowmobiles are practically banned, I imagine it will be even better. According to http://www.nps.gov/yell/parknews/13045.htm , 5000 to 5600 vehicles entered the park during the month of February in the last two years. Sounds like solitude to me ;D


----------



## quod (Oct 13, 2014)

I was in Yellowstone a year ago and brought a lot more gear than you are proposing. The weight is a killer. My general advice is to try to consolidate where you can. In the cold, you won't want to be fiddling with a lot of lenses.

With that in mind, if you are not doing architecture, I'd leave the TS-E at home and just bring the 24-70, which is more versatile. I'm not a monopod shooter, so I wouldn't bring it. I was able to make due at 24mm on the wide end for most geyser and pool shots, so I would advise not bringing the 16-35. You will absolutely want to have the 600 because you will need the reach for wildlife shots. 

Originally I thought the 300 was overkill with the 70-200 (I'd keep the latter). However, I used the 400/5.6 a lot, so an easily handholdable telephoto like the 300 could be useful, especially with the extenders. 

I would bring at least 3-4 batteries, as the cold will eat them quicker.


----------



## TMSCanon (Oct 14, 2014)

....By the way, piggybacking on comments made by others regarding cold temps, my trip and photos were taken in May (Memorial Day weekend ???) and a brief storm dumped 12" of snow and made it THAT cold out. 

Cheers!


----------



## Vern (Oct 14, 2014)

match.head said:


> I'm going up there, too. Feb 25 - Mar 1. I'm just going to bring all my stuff: 6D, 60D, 100-400, 24-105, 11-16, 50 1.4, 24TSE, 430ex, and tripod. I can fit all of it in my Lowpro backpack. I plan on doing lots of snowshoeing around Old Faithful and two different snowcoach tours. One is specifically for photography one other is more aligned towards snowshoeing. I plan on packing a different load-out for each day depending on the activity/shooting subject to keep the weight down.
> I've been to Yellowstone in the winter when I was I kid, and many many times during the warmer months. You'll definitely want your 600. You may not get to use it as much as you like, and it may be a pain in the butt to haul around, but you'll want to die if you miss some wolves hunting bison in Lamar Valley, a coyote diving into the snow after rodent, or a buffalo half covered in icicles and half steaming with heat. If you share your viewfinder a little, maybe people in your tour group won't mind so such when they have to cram next to you and your bulky lens/tripod.
> Bring 2 bodies... condensation kills. Keep your lenses and equipment warm.
> When I last visited in the winter maybe '94- the park seemed empty. That was when anybody with a loud, reeking 2-stroke snowmobile could enter the park. Now that snowmobiles are practically banned, I imagine it will be even better. According to http://www.nps.gov/yell/parknews/13045.htm , 5000 to 5600 vehicles entered the park during the month of February in the last two years. Sounds like solitude to me ;D



Great advice - thanks for sharing your experience. I think the 600 is a must. Last time I did a tour that was not just for photogs in Alaska, I shared my photos via a website with anyone in the group that wanted them, so that helped people tolerate my gear. I'm planning on bagging the gear before re-entering vehicles etc - usually works OK. Likewise, I have a Lowepro backpack that will fit all but the 600 - it will have to be carried in a lightspeed bag. My wife is somewhat willing to help with lens changes etc. - though she will moan about it.


----------



## Vern (Oct 14, 2014)

quod said:


> I was in Yellowstone a year ago and brought a lot more gear than you are proposing. The weight is a killer. My general advice is to try to consolidate where you can. In the cold, you won't want to be fiddling with a lot of lenses.
> 
> With that in mind, if you are not doing architecture, I'd leave the TS-E at home and just bring the 24-70, which is more versatile. I'm not a monopod shooter, so I wouldn't bring it. I was able to make due at 24mm on the wide end for most geyser and pool shots, so I would advise not bringing the 16-35. You will absolutely want to have the 600 because you will need the reach for wildlife shots.
> 
> ...



Thanks quod - very helpful to hear from someone whose been there. I'm going to call the tour organizer soon and ask if I'll have any time alone to snowshoe. If yes, I might bring the TS just for panos and tilted shoots - which are intolerably slow to do with any group of people waiting on you (I have been instructed on this by my wife). Agree about your comment on the 300, If we are near wildlife, I will probably have it on one body w the 1.4X and hang it from a black rapid shoulder strap and the 600 on the gimbal and tripod. I just don't know what range to expect - for larger mammals, 420mm might be enough. Good to hear you were happy w 24mm as the widest FOV. I can use panos if I really need more and the 16-35 stands out among my kit as a relatively poor IQ lens these days, so I'm less excited about using it anyway.

One option for extra pixels on wildlife subjects at lower weight would be to get the 7DMKII and leave the 600 at home. I doubt I'll go this way b/c I'm assuming low light situations will require higher ISO's at times. Also, I love my 600 and freely confess that getting to use my favorite kit that I have complete confidence in is part of the pleasure of this hobby for me - that and, of course, the resulting images.


----------



## Vern (Oct 14, 2014)

timmy_650 said:


> I can't comment too much on the gear but I do know it can be really cold there. I don't know what your cold weather experience is. But i would suggest you bring a lot of layers. It can get into the -20 during that time. It is usually better but February and march are the snowy months.



It's been a few years, but I spent Xmas of 1999 in Finland and snowshoed and shot about 10 rolls of Kodachrome 64 on my Canon F1 with the 24 1.4L, 50 1.2L and 85 1.2L at -30 C. Of course, the sun was down for 2.5 months, so a tripod was necessary and lots of bracketed shots. I was routinely covered in frost. Tragically, :'(, these slides got lost somewhere between Kodak and my address in the US. I still dream about those missing images. Another advantage of the digital age.


----------



## quod (Oct 15, 2014)

Vern said:


> Thanks quod - very helpful to hear from someone whose been there. I'm going to call the tour organizer soon and ask if I'll have any time alone to snowshoe. If yes, I might bring the TS just for panos and tilted shoots - which are intolerably slow to do with any group of people waiting on you (I have been instructed on this by my wife). Agree about your comment on the 300, If we are near wildlife, I will probably have it on one body w the 1.4X and hang it from a black rapid shoulder strap and the 600 on the gimbal and tripod. I just don't know what range to expect - for larger mammals, 420mm might be enough. Good to hear you were happy w 24mm as the widest FOV. I can use panos if I really need more and the 16-35 stands out among my kit as a relatively poor IQ lens these days, so I'm less excited about using it anyway.
> 
> One option for extra pixels on wildlife subjects at lower weight would be to get the 7DMKII and leave the 600 at home. I doubt I'll go this way b/c I'm assuming low light situations will require higher ISO's at times. Also, I love my 600 and freely confess that getting to use my favorite kit that I have complete confidence in is part of the pleasure of this hobby for me - that and, of course, the resulting images.


My significant other complains about how long it takes to shoot my TS-Es too. The shots are great, but it's time consuming to get everything in order. In the cold, it will suck.

Do not underestimate how big Yellowstone is. Lamar Valley is massive. That eagle sitting in the tree across the river may look close enough until you realize you will have to crop 67% just to get it looking decent. A crop camera with the 600 + extenders could be useful in those situations. My 5D3 and 500 + 1.4x was not enough reach for many wildlife shots, including a large male grizzly.


----------

